
We Need a Summit on Ethical Tech - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/we-need-a-summit-on-ethical-tech-7484fbdbcb31
======
laurex
Do we, though? IME, though I like going to conferences because they're fun,
they usually don't offer much in the way of making progress, except for
"personal brand building."

